# Jar file mit Ant erstellen und inkludierten Jar Libs?



## ATha1 (13. November 2005)

Hallo, ich hab mal schnell eine Frage.

Wie bekomme ich weitere libs in ein Jar rein, wobei dann zusätzlich diese Jar Libs innerhalb der manifest Datei auch verlinkt werden...

Ich hab ein paar Dinge probiert, aber vielleicht kennt sich wer besser aus, der dass dann schneller zusammen bringt als ich...

also ich habe ein paar libs im Verzeichnis lib/
und folgendes steht in meiner manifest-Datei

Main-class: main.Main
Class-Path: lib.lib1.jar lib.lib2.jar etc

mein Ant Target sieht folgendermaßen aus:
        <target name="dist" depends="compile" description="generate the distribution file">
                <jar destfile="${dist}/distribution.jar" basedir="${build}" includes="${lib}/*.*" manifest="${src}/manifest.txt"/>
        </target>

Also das includes ist anscheinend falsch eingesetzt, denn im distribution.jar tauchts nicht auf...

Hat wer eine schnelle Idee dazu?

Danke im voraus


----------

